

Sneak peak on the new, web-based Arduino Create - vivek11439
http://blog.arduino.cc/2015/05/05/sneak-peak-arduino-create/

======
zak_mc_kracken
"Peek", damn it, "peek".

You're not climbing a mountain stealthily, you're allowing people to "peek"
into an early version of your product.

How hard is it to just use common sense before writing words, seriously?

~~~
tiles
[https://twitter.com/stealthmountain](https://twitter.com/stealthmountain)

------
bigiain
Cynical thought - this is a good way to thwart ex-co-founders who're building
your hardware and forking your open source software IDE.

If this is part of that plan, I'd expect to see significant new work and
features in this "web based" version of the software which never end up in the
open source version that people (including your new-found competitors) can
download and fork.

I wonder if we'll ever see an FTDI-style USB firmware bricking from either
side of the Arduino war?

------
doomspork
I've recently started using [https://codebender.cc](https://codebender.cc)
which seems to offer the same feature set.

------
mkj
How does it get binaries onto the device? Mbed had something similar, that bit
always seemed awkward.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Would be one way to do it : Install an app, let it bind to a http protocol to
communicate with the website ( like the following popular protocols magnet://
, itunes:// or steam:// ).

Save the code-history in git and let the app download the git and compile it +
upload it to the Arduino, would be the next step. So the only thing you have
to "transfer" is the git-hash + app id or an appid and a version number. Or
generate the binary on the webserver, download it with the app and upload it
to the arduino.

------
supercoder
Seems a bit like what spark.io have been offering for a while.

